# Superflip and checkerboards



## AndrewRocks (Feb 17, 2011)

Some kid who was a non-cuber told me that he knew a guy that could scramble a cube so well that no same color would touch. I didn't believe him and as a new cuber, I doubted that it was possible. 

After thinking about it and researching it I discovered the superflip. I was so excited to find that it was possible to make no same color touch. A few minutes later I remembered the checkerboard pattern has no same colors touching and realized I had wasted my time. 


:fp


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 17, 2011)

This isn't necessarily wasting your time. In fact it leads to another question:

How many legal positions on the 3x3x3 cube are there were no two adjacent stickers on the same face share the same color? Touching on the diagonal is ok.


----------



## AndrewRocks (Feb 17, 2011)

Good question.

*Grabs rubik's cube*


----------



## irontwig (Feb 17, 2011)

Not having diagonal neighbours is possible too:
http://www.planet-puzzle.com/cubekyukan3x3.html


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 17, 2011)

Don't you know the famous Chuck Norris's scramble ?


Spoiler



Never twice the same color on each face!


----------



## TMOY (Feb 17, 2011)

irontwig said:


> Not having diagonal neighbours is possible too:
> http://www.planet-puzzle.com/cubekyukan3x3.html



M E S M works fine for that.


----------

